# Tourist Helpdesk



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

Hey fellas, 

I was wondering. 

Im going to Budapest this summer and i would really love to go to Croatia. 
My 2 destination of choice is Zagreb and Split. 

From Budapest how does one get to Zagreb? :? Im on a very conservative budget and im not a early morning guy as well. Is train or bus available? And if so, are they frequent? As in daily or even a few times a day? Is flight available under say...75 EU for one way? 

So while im in Zagreb...i wanna go to Split.... is there any way to get to split? im pretty sure buses are available..but which ones? And whats the distance between Zagreb and Split? 

Thanks


----------



## MasonicStage™ (Dec 30, 2006)

I have never traveled from hungary to croatia, but i think train would be the best solution. Probably it's cheaper than a bus  You could check the HŽ (croatian railways) site, with all lines and so. www.hznet.hr
u can also check the site of hungarian railways.

and zagreb-split relation...definitely bus  the journey lasts for about 3-4 hours...not exactly sure.
:cheers:


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

You can take a train from Budapest to Zagreb, it takes about 5-6 hours, so I'd suggest an early morning train... And it's very easy to get to Split, there are at least 3 daily trains (5,5 hrs), one night train, and many buses (5 hrs) throughout the day, but if you decide to take a bus, you should check that it's a direct one and that it uses the motorway, so you don't stop in every town on the way.


----------



## Astralis (Jan 28, 2007)

I think there are no bus lines from Budapest to Zagreb bc the railways have some kind of monopoly or sth and they keep the train faires too low so that no bus operater can compete with them. Anyways as guys said, take a train to Zagreb (I don't know what's the round trip fare but it should be lower than bus line from Vienna which is about 55, 60 euros). Use the train line to get from Zagreb to Split and back since fares are lower than the ordinary bus lines. One way ticket is about 22 euros so round trip fare should be under 40 euros. Make sure you check this website for train schedule in Croatia http://www.hznet.hr/ (switch it to English - there is an option in the bottom of the page). Enjoy your stay! 

:cheers:


----------



## Astralis (Jan 28, 2007)

However if you wanna use bus to get from Zagreb to Split then you should check this website http://www.akz.hr/EN/voznired.aspx. One way tickets are somewhat higher than the train ones but be aware since they variate from 171kn to 196 kn depending on the bus operator so make sure to check the prices which are available online before buying your ticket. Anyway, lowest one way ticket for bus is about 2 euros higher than the train one. Not sure if that's significant to you but if not I would rather use bus over train bc bus trip is somewhat shorter. BTW I forgot to tell you to pick Zagreb-Gl.Kolodvor as a departure station when looking for train lines to Split on the www.hznet.hr website.

:cheers:


----------



## Ballota (Oct 24, 2005)

*[Croatia] - Tourist Helpdesk*

For enyone needing advice about Croatia. Places to stay, means of transport, sites to wisit.... :cheers:

Just come here, and ask us. We'll be glad to help. :yes:

-------------------------------------------



olarreaga (PP) said:


> Hi Ballota!
> 
> I'm a spanish forumer that next week will visit Croatia, I would really like you to give me some advice about your country, like schedules of trains, buses, places to stay and to visit, etc. I chose you for your forumer experience and because I dind't find a help thread in the croatian forum.
> 
> If you could help me I will be very greatfull, thankyou.


Well...the cities I recomend are Split and Dubrovnik. Maybe Zadar and Pula too, if you have time. 
Other places to see are National Park (NP) Plitvice Lakes, NP Krka (river, and waterfalls), NP Kornati (beautyfull islands)..... 

I think there are some charter flights from Madrid to Split. You'll have to ask around. :?
Any other mean of transport would be too slow, in my oppinion.

If you have any other questions, just ask us. 

P.S. OC, can you make this thread a stickey one?


----------



## mic of Orion (Feb 24, 2005)

Not knowing where in Croatia, if you are flying to Zagreb (Via Bologna) than things are quite simple, Zagreb is quite well connected with the rest of the country, you have flights to Split, Zadar and Dubrovnik on a daily basis, and often more than twice a day. 

There are 3-4 trains to Split and Zadar each day, and with Pula and Rijeka you have at least 5-6 daily trains. Varazdin is also well connected with Zagreb; with 12-15 trains each day. 

If you are flying to Dubrovnik, than things are bit more difficult, but you have daily flights to Zagreb, with Croatian Airlines (http://www.croatiaairlines.com/Default.aspx?alias=www.croatiaairlines.com/hr) and Dubrovnik Airlines also flies to Zagreb (check the schedules http://www.dubrovnikairline.com/DAWeb/poc.html), 

Dubrovnik is not connected by rail, therefore only alternative is a bus. For schedule you need to ask someone who lives in Dubrovnik or Split. 

Split, if you land there, well Split is also well connected with the rest of Cro, so you'll have no problems there... :cheers:


----------



## Ballota (Oct 24, 2005)

A bus ride from Zagreb to Split (via A1) lasts some 4h.
It's quite comfortable......and a nice alternative to a plane, if you're on a tight budget.

P.S. A plane fare from Zagreb to Split (a 35min flight) can be as low as 35€.
You just have to get lucky, and get one from that cheap seats. Normal price is some 45€.

:cheers:


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

Thank you everything for your help! 

I heard alot of ups and downs with Trains. Its a little different and they dont usually tell you the destination and only a number and there is delays usually because of people coming and going and such....

But i will try it... 
Is it going through Hungary and Croatia or any other places? Bosnia? :? 

Is Zagreb fairly small and easy to get to? 
Is there Metro-Tram? I just got a book about Croatia and ill read it in the coming days  

Flava! or Hvla


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

Thank you everything for your help! 

I heard alot of ups and downs with Trains. Its a little different and they dont usually tell you the destination and only a number and there is delays usually because of people coming and going and such....

But i will try it... 
Is it going through Hungary and Croatia or any other places? Bosnia? :? 

Is Zagreb fairly small and easy to get to? 
Is there Metro-Tram? I just got a book about Croatia and ill read it in the coming days  

Flava! or Hvla


----------



## mic of Orion (Feb 24, 2005)

Kappa21 said:


> Thank you everything for your help!
> 
> I heard alot of ups and downs with Trains. Its a little different and they dont usually tell you the destination and only a number and there is delays usually because of people coming and going and such....
> 
> ...


there are loads of trains for Zagreb from Budapest, especially in summer. I think on weekends you have 7-8 trains, and on weekdays about 4-5 a day.

Zagreb and Budapest are extremely well connected, when it comes to connection with Western Europe, especially, Vienna, Milan, Budapest, Munich, Prague and Bratislava, you are well connected with Croatia and Zagreb. 

During summers, Slovak, Hungarian and Polish railways put on extra trains for Croatia, and most trains go across Hungary/Austria via Zagreb on to Croatian coast. 

Zagreb is really well connected with the Central Europe, I'd be really surprised if you have any difficulties in getting to Zagreb or Split. Zagreb is well connected with all Croatian regions. :cheers:


And if you are a student, you get the discount....


----------



## Coffee Stain (Nov 23, 2005)

Kappa21 said:


> Thank you everything for your help!
> 
> I heard alot of ups and downs with Trains. Its a little different and they dont usually tell you the destination and only a number and there is delays usually because of people coming and going and such....
> 
> ...



The train networks in Croatia have been significantly improved over the last decade, especially the links to Split. You might want to look into car rentals as well, but if you want to save some cash (who doesnt?) train or bus is the best way, especially considering how close the two cities are. As for Zagreb to Split, another option you might want to take a look at is that party train I have heard of before. I know sounds kinda crazy, but some of the other forumers here might have a better idea of what I am talking about, as I just like you am living in the T-Dot, and it is dam hot in the last two days. Otherwise, you can probaby get a decent car rental from Zagreb-Split, and the new highway is pretty fast. Again, bus or train would be cheaper. What kind of holiday are you looking for exactly? Quiet time, raving beach parties, cultural sights...there is a fair bit. Dubrovnik is not too far from Split either it would be worth visiting.

Cheers


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

http://reiseauskunft.bahn.de/bin/query.exe/en?/newrequest=yes&protocol=http:&


----------



## Astralis (Jan 28, 2007)

Great idea for a thread kay:. I suggest that we wite here only in English and that OC puts it as sticky thread. 

Regarding olarreaga's question of recommending what to visit in Croatia. It would be nice if you could give us some guidelines of what are you interesed in - architecture, history, art, places, nature, sports... If you're intersted in nature, for example, you should definitely visit National Park Plitvice and of course any town or place at the seaside for enjoying the warm sun, clean sea and good looking natural beaches. If you ask me I would recommend you north Dalmatia - any place between Zadar and Šibenik should please you that way. For connections between towns in Croatia you can use train or bus. I would recommend using bus lines since the connections are somewhat faster, although they are a bit more expensive as well, but not significantly. For example, if you use train to get from Zagreb to Split you would save about 2 euros over using bus lines. Not sure if it's significant for you but if not I definitely recommend using buses. And one more thing when you look for bus lines make sure you choose lowest fare since they may vary a bit among different bus operaters.


----------



## Astralis (Jan 28, 2007)

Kappa21 said:


> Thank you everything for your help!
> 
> I heard alot of ups and downs with Trains. Its a little different and they dont usually tell you the destination and only a number and there is delays usually because of people coming and going and such....
> 
> ...


It's ok. Train goes through Hungary and Croatia only. No Bosnia.

Zagreb is not that small - it's quite big actually if you're referring to the area in km2 but everything is well connected - tram system can get you almost anywhere you want so no need to worry about that . In addition you get a chance to ride in new low floor trams which make majority of rolling stock and look really nice.

And BTW for "thanks" in Croatian we say "hvala".

:cheers:


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

Don't forget to avoid taxis, except in Rijeka... They're extremely expensive here in Cro.


----------



## Ballota (Oct 24, 2005)

If you come to Split (wich i hope you will  ), Promet D.O.O. is your solution  :









:cheers:


----------



## olarreaga (Mar 28, 2006)

^^ 

Hi guys!! 

Thanks a lot for all this this info and all the help you're giving me.
First of all I'm going to tell you a bit about our journey and then I'll give more details.
We arrive to Venice next wednesday, 11th june and we come back to Spain next 25th june also from the Venice airport. We have in mind to visit Liubliana (Slovenia) and finish our trip down in Dubrocknick, maybe also visit Montenegro. And finally go back to Venice.

Our big problem is what to visit in the way, and how to organize time and places. Therefore I would be greatfull if you could give me this kind of advice, including recommendations on restaurants and afordable hotels. It would be great if you could also tell us which is the best transport to travell from one place to another. We are interested in architecture, art, sightseeing and of course to rest on the beach. 

Thanks again, looking forward to read your posts.


----------



## OettingerCroat (May 24, 2005)

olarreaga said:


> ^^
> 
> Hi guys!!
> 
> ...


if you are in zagreb, go to Ljubljana by train, best choice :yes:


----------



## Ballota (Oct 24, 2005)

On your way to Dubrovnik stop by for at least one day in Split. 

Some pics...just to make you drool  :

















































































14km of beeches are waiting for you... :cheers2:


----------



## ñuto (Aug 20, 2007)

ok ivan_ri, thanks for the answer and good luck


----------



## dwdwone (May 7, 2004)

Does Zagreb have any plans for a metro?


----------



## Zanovijetalo (Jan 4, 2007)

A combination of metro and light rail is planned, however when will it come to life noone knows.

Stop by and see Zagreb public transport thread

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=451807


----------



## gallopingmajor (Jul 12, 2008)

God bless Croatia. I wish Croatia a speedy and successful entry into the European Union, and to your best possible future.

Greetings from the USA and Hungary.


----------



## gallopingmajor (Jul 12, 2008)

Dubrovnic, that incredible medieval harbor city in the heart of Dalmatia has one of the finest European treasures and seacoast. Dalmatia is a blessed land on the Adriatic.










I wish for Dalmatia to expand its tourism industry. Tourism is "free money" - Italy, Greece, and France know the billions that come from tourism. All Dalmatia has to do is refurbish the interesting structures and places of interest so that it is pleasant to look at and the tourists will come if you advertise properly and the word get goes out that Dalmatia is a pleasant friendly tourist-friendly (crime free and safe) attraction where tourists can enjoy themselves, get new insights and see new perspectives on the world. 

I love Dalmatia.


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

Whats the temperature now-a-days in Croatia? :?


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)

Between 10 and 15°C


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

^^ Oo man thats cold..... brrrrrrrrrr

I doubt i can sustain the water. My nuts will freeze like kinder suprises :lol: 

When do beach season usually start in Croatia? April? :? 
It would be cool to get some tan/waves while there is still not many tourist in Croatia.


----------



## alex_zebe (Dec 12, 2008)

LostInc said:


> Yes, Tesla was a serbian by nationality, but born in Croatia, and he was always accentuating how he is proud of his croatian homeland and serbian origins. He really wasn't "waving" with his antionality, it was not so important to him, although he was a son of an orthodox priest.


Wasn't Tesla of aromanian nationality? That's what i read.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aromanian


----------



## Zanovijetalo (Jan 4, 2007)

A lot of people in Croatia and entire ex-Yu was of the Vlach origin but with time they were either Croatianized, Serbizied (etc) – depends of their religion. The area Tesla was originated from (Lika) was populated with many Vlach clans in the past, so the family roots may have been Aromanian, however he was an ethnic Serb.

The only still present Vlach community in Croatia is Istro-Romanian (very few of them left)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Istro-Romanians


----------



## SinCity (Sep 10, 2002)

Kappa21 said:


> ^^ Oo man thats cold..... brrrrrrrrrr
> 
> I doubt i can sustain the water. My nuts will freeze like kinder suprises :lol:
> 
> ...


I'd say end of May the weather is better, but definately June through to September are the best months to enjoy the Croatian coast.


----------



## OettingerCroat (May 24, 2005)

Kappa21 said:


> I doubt i can sustain the water. My nuts will freeze like *kinder suprises* :lol:


... :rofl:!!!


----------



## mic of Orion (Feb 24, 2005)

How tall is Dakovo Cathedral ??? cheers,


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

84 m... google is your friend


----------



## Oh?! (Jan 28, 2008)

Hello guys,

In the end of the month May I'll go to Dalmatia for 3 weeks, probably to a campsite near Nin. I'll definitely go to the cities of Zadar and Split and to the national parcs Plitvice and Krka, but I'm also interested in the smaller towns and other natural heritage near Nin (let's say max. 50 to 100 km from Nin but also closer at Nin). I was wondering if you have some good advice for things to do and to see? I'm also wondering if you know some good places for snorkeling near Nin (what is the Croatian word: disalica?).

Hvala!


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

Oh?! said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> In the end of the month May I'll go to Dalmatia for 3 weeks, probably to a campsite near Nin. I'll definitely go to the cities of Zadar and Split and to the national parcs Plitvice and Krka, but I'm also interested in the smaller towns and other natural heritage near Nin (let's say max. 50 to 100 km from Nin but also closer at Nin). I was wondering if you have some good advice for things to do and to see? I'm also wondering if you know some good places for snorkeling near Nin (what is the Croatian word: disalica?).
> 
> Hvala!


The word would be 'ronjenje' which means diving. Virtually everything for tourists is in english too, so you shoudn't have problems finding what you're looking for. 
Besides Plitvice and Krka national parks, you definately have to visit another two within the mentioned range: Kornati and Paklenica.
Intersting places within ~100 km would be Pag, Biograd, Vodice, Šibenik, Dugi otok (island), Rab (island) etc.
Feel free to ask if you need some advice (I live in Zadar).


----------



## Oh?! (Jan 28, 2008)

^^ Thanks a lot dubart! This is the kind of advice I was looking for. And feel free to give more advice if you have  About 'ronjenje': I mean the thing without oxygen. Do you know some good spots or is every spot at the coast good enough? And do you think the area around Nin is good/beautifull enough for a holiday or do you advice another place (for example the south of Dalmatia near Split)?


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

The area around Nin is quite OK, especially if you like shallow waters and sandy beaches. If you go east of Nin or south towards Zadar, sand is becoming hard to find and beaches are rocky (greater variety of underwater plants, fish...). What did you have in mind - camping, hotels, bungalows?
Just a few km's from Nin there's a good and big camp site. You can find several hotels there too and a vast number of apartments to rent. 
Virtually everywhere is good enough for snorkeling, but I suggest islands (Molat, Silba, Olib, Ugljan's south side, Dugi otok etc.). 
I don't know much about Split area and its tourist resources, but one thing is sure: you won't find as many national parks as we have here


----------



## zoltan gera (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh?! said:


> ^^ Thanks a lot dubart! This is the kind of advice I was looking for. And feel free to give more advice if you have  About 'ronjenje': I mean the thing without oxygen. Do you know some good spots or is every spot at the coast good enough? And do you think the area around Nin is good/beautifull enough for a holiday or do you advice another place (for example the south of Dalmatia near Split)?


Definitely Trogir, you wouldn't be sorry!!!


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh?! said:


> ^^ Thanks a lot dubart! This is the kind of advice I was looking for. And feel free to give more advice if you have  About 'ronjenje': I mean the thing without oxygen. Do you know some good spots or is every spot at the coast good enough? And do you think the area around Nin is good/beautifull enough for a holiday or do you advice another place (for example the south of Dalmatia near Split)?


i was last week in croatia and i liked more the south of dalmatia (sorry for all zadar people :lol: ). nin has some nice beaches, but if you're looking for paradise beaches, brela is the right destination. and makarska is just around the corner if you are looking for some nightlife. i think you can visit many great places in 3 weeks. 

have a nice journey and make some photos...


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

^^ He can see almost all of Dalmatia in 3 weeks 
Anyway, *Oh?!*, you shouldn't skip this and this!


----------



## 1.vod (Sep 2, 2007)

http://www.whycroatia.org/


----------



## Oh?! (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for the advice guys. I'll definitely make photo's during the holiday which I'll share.


----------



## cross (Sep 27, 2008)

Zaboraski, do you speak English, Spanish or Italian?

Sorry, but I don't speak Portuguese.:dunno:


----------



## Zaboraski (Aug 26, 2008)

cross said:


> Zaboraski, do you speak English, Spanish or Italian?
> 
> Sorry, but I don't speak Portuguese.:dunno:


Si yo hablo un poco de español.  
Entonces, me gustaria de saber como puedo llegar a Dubrovnik partindo de Zagreb ?
Hay alguno terminal de autobus en Zagreb ?
Cual és la cotación de la moneda croata en relación US$ Dolar ?
El taxi és caro en Zagreb ?
És caro viajar de autobus en Croacia ? Y tren ?

*Gracias*kay:


----------



## cross (Sep 27, 2008)

Zaboraski said:


> Si yo hablo un poco de español.
> Entonces, me gustaria de saber como puedo llegar a Dubrovnik partindo de Zagreb ?


Entonces, desde Zagreb a Dubrovnik puedes llegar directamente con avión o autobús.
Pienso que más te convenga volar con avión, incluso si más caro. Pero así viajas una hora, in vez de nueve o diez horas con autobús.
Sin embargo, te dejo el sitio web del Aeropuerto de Zagreb y de la aerolínea nacional croata "Croatia airlines"




> Hay alguno terminal de autobus en Zagreb ?


Claro. Se llama "Autobusni kolodvor Zagreb". Se encuentra cerca del centro de la ciudad.



> Cual és la cotación de la moneda croata en relación US$ Dolar?


1 US dolar = 5,562161 / 5,578898 / 5,595635 Kuna croata (HRK)



> El taxi és caro en Zagreb ?


Desgraciadamente *SI*. Pero hay una buena red del transporte público (tranvía y autobus) de nombre ZET
Los precios están bastante aceptables.



> És caro viajar de autobus en Croacia ? Y tren ?


Así-así. Mañana podría saber más y voy a decirte.
Los trenes cuestan menos. 
Por ejemplo, tu podrías también ir con tren desde Zagreb hasta Split y luego allí cambiar un autobús para Dubrovnik. Es una posible solucion.



> *Gracias*kay:


De nada. Quando piensas venir a Croacia?
Todo lo que no está claro, todas las preguntas, dudas... dimelo y yo te contestaré con muchisimo gusto.

Hasta mañana... es decir hoy.:lol:

Saludame Brasil.

:cheers:


----------



## Astralis (Jan 28, 2007)

Puedo entender lo que están hablando muchachos :banana:. Zaboraski bienvenido a Croacia :cheers1:.



Zaboraski said:


> Si yo hablo un poco de español.
> Entonces, me gustaria de saber como puedo llegar a Dubrovnik partindo de Zagreb ?
> Hay alguno terminal de autobus en Zagreb ?
> Cual és la cotación de la moneda croata en relación US$ Dolar ?
> ...


I can understand almost everything in Spanish but I'm not really used to writing so I'm gonna write in English. You can get a one-way bus ticket from Zagreb to Dubrovnik for about 40 $ and that's the best way to get there if you don't want to use air connections. If you want to reach the bus terminal from the Zagreb Airport I suggest you to use a shuttle bus (one way ticket costs about 6 $ and it's easily reachable from the main airport entrance) rather than taxi if you want to save money. If you need to get around in Zagreb the best way would be to use tram lines from the bus terminal to your destination within the city. If you need anything else feel free to ask.

:cheers:


----------



## cross (Sep 27, 2008)

Astralis said:


> Puedo entender lo que están hablando muchachos :banana:. Zaboraski bienvenido a Croacia :cheers1:.


Estás siguiendo demasiado las telenovelas latinoamericanas.:lol:


----------



## Astralis (Jan 28, 2007)

cross said:


> Estás siguiendo demasiado las telenovelas latinoamericanas.:lol:


Sí, pero sólo cuando era un niño  y otra razón es que he trabajado con un colega Mexicano el verano pasado que no sabía una palabra de Inglés :lol:.


----------



## cross (Sep 27, 2008)

^^Tu Español es perfecto.:cheers:


----------



## Astralis (Jan 28, 2007)

cross said:


> ^^Tu Español es perfecto.:cheers:


Grazias pero es sólo Google Translator :lol:... Entiendo casi todo, pero no soy tan bueno en lo que se refiere a la escritura.

:cheers:


----------



## cross (Sep 27, 2008)

Astralis said:


> *Google Translator* :lol:... .
> :cheers:


:nuts:

No, no, Google no puede traducir tan bueno.


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

^^
¡haya paz! :lol:


----------



## Astralis (Jan 28, 2007)

cross said:


> :nuts:
> 
> No, no, Google no puede traducir tan bueno.


Si que puede .


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

Habla espanol? Si si, Torro...Pancho. Muchos gracias, senior! :nuts: :lol:

That is as far as my Spanish goes...quite an achievement, ain't it? 

:cheers:


----------



## Zaboraski (Aug 26, 2008)

cross said:


> De nada. *Quando piensas venir a Croacia?*
> Todo lo que no está claro, todas las preguntas, dudas... dimelo y yo te contestaré con muchisimo gusto.
> 
> Hasta mañana... es decir hoy.:lol:
> ...


*Voy a Croacia en Julio*

Muchas Gracias Amigo

Tu Me has ayudado mucho 


Pero tengo mas algunas preguntas :?

És facil encontrar personas que hablan Inglês o español en Croacia ?

Por ejemplo, puedo encontrar personas que hablan Inglês en lo terminal de autobus ?
Puedo encontrar facilmente taxistas que hablan Inglês ?

estoy muy preocupado con la lengua croata, tengo miedo de perderme en el país.:shifty:


----------



## cross (Sep 27, 2008)

Zaboraski said:


> Pero tengo mas algunas preguntas :?


Preguntame todo lo que quieres.



> És facil encontrar personas que hablan Inglês o español en Croacia ?
> Por ejemplo, puedo encontrar personas que hablan Inglês en lo terminal de autobus ?
> Puedo encontrar facilmente taxistas que hablan Inglês ?


Claro. Inglés es la lengua extranjera más hablada en Croacia. Se habla en todos los lugares publicos (bar, restaurantes, bancos, transportes...).
En las zonas turísticas (la costa adríatica de Dalmacia y Istria) se hablan también otras lenguas (italiano, alemano, francés).
Últimamente en Croacia es muy popular también español por las telenovelas latinoamericanas.:lol:

En Zagreb hay algunos puntos de la Información Turistica donde hablan también portuges. Desde que ultimamente *TAP* (aerolínea nacional portugesa) ha introducido el vuelo directo *Lisboa-Zagreb*, muchos turistas portugeses llegan en Croacia.



> estoy muy preocupado con la lengua croata, tengo miedo de perderme en el país.:shifty:


No te preocupes. Si no se pierden 11 miliones turistas que cada año llegan aqui de todo el mundo, tampoco tu non te perderás.:lol:

:cheers:


----------



## Astralis (Jan 28, 2007)

Zaboraski said:


> Pero tengo mas algunas preguntas :?
> 
> És facil encontrar personas que hablan Inglês o español en Croacia ?
> 
> ...


Don't you wory about that. There are tourist & info offices at the bus terminal... In general I'm sure you won't have any trobule finding ppl who speak English since almost everybody speaks it. And one more thing, don't be affraid about getting lost in our country - we are touristic country and ppl here are very tourist friendly. In addition everything is well connected so I'm sure you won't have a single problem in getting around.

:cheers:


----------



## cross (Sep 27, 2008)

Zaboraski said:


> *Voy a Croacia en Julio*
> :


Con el TAP tienes posibilidad llegar desde Brasil a Croacia (Zagreb) con un solo intercambio en Lisboa.

:cheers:


----------



## OettingerCroat (May 24, 2005)

yo he estudiado el español durante cuatro años en la escuela secondaria y ahora a la universidad, pues si jamás tienes un problema con la tradución o si tienes una pregunta, no tengas miedo de preguntarme :yes: kay:


----------



## mostarac_2009 (May 5, 2009)

Wizzard said:


> Yes, our economy is quite fast because of the last government, but it is slowing down slowly... We do not expect so high growth in the future, cause our prime minister of actual dumb government stopped all the reforms and is doing nothing for keeping the growth :bash:
> 
> edit: anyway, I would love to know how do you build the highways so fast. You have completed the hundreds of kilometers of highways per year, we complete a few km per year and still do not have completed the main highway between Bratislava and Košice :nuts:



How they build highways so fast? I will tell you how...they owe so much money that the country will soon colapse...


----------



## mostarac_2009 (May 5, 2009)

I also have one question...

Do you realize that your tourist season along the sea is going down? You depended on mainly tourists from Bosnia and Herzegovina, and now since a lot of Bosnians are going to other countries since they are offering better service for cheaper prices, your turist season for this year is chaotic.

My question is...when will you lower the prices in hotels along the Adriatic coast? Also to mention the service that the tourists are offered is terrible, high prices and very unpleasant service.

Thank you!


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)

mostarac_2009 said:


> You depended on mainly tourists from Bosnia and Herzegovina...




:lol: :lol: :lol: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts:





:cheers:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

mostarac_2009 said:


> I also have one question...
> 
> Do you realize that your tourist season along the sea is going down? You depended on mainly tourists from Bosnia and Herzegovina, and now since a lot of Bosnians are going to other countries since they are offering better service for cheaper prices, your turist season for this year is chaotic.
> 
> ...


never. they can only be higher.

if you don't like it you should go somewhere else... there are plenty of tourists on adriatic coast who are satisfied with price and service they get.


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

KHS said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOMZG (Jan 17, 2008)

mostarac_2009 said:


> I also have one question...
> 
> Do you realize that your tourist season along the sea is going down? *You depended on mainly tourists from Bosnia and Herzegovina*, and now since a lot of Bosnians are going to other countries since they are offering better service for cheaper prices, your turist season for this year is chaotic.
> 
> ...


 Every guest is most welcome but this is too much !!:lol:


----------



## hrvat (May 19, 2007)

mostarac_2009 said:


> I also have one question...
> 
> Do you realize that your tourist season along the sea is going down? *You depended on mainly tourists from Bosnia and Herzegovina*, and now since a lot of Bosnians are going to other countries since they are offering better service for cheaper prices, your turist season for this year is chaotic.
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol::lol:
I didnt know that there are 12 000 000 Bosnians...and they speak in different languages...:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## paku (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi guys!

I'm leaving for a week long trip to Dubrovnik next Monday and was wondering if Visa Electron is common and accepted in most of places or not?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

Wherever they accept credit cards, they accept Visa Electron. Just check with your bank can you use it abroad, because mine is domestic only.


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

I`m thinking about a road trip to Pula in April. To safe costs we want to spend the nights in a tent. Can you recommend a nice camping place near the coast?


----------



## mic of Orion (Feb 24, 2005)

Tom_Green said:


> I`m thinking about a road trip to Pula in April. To safe costs we want to spend the nights in a tent. Can you recommend a nice camping place near the coast?


Medulin caravan camp, I'm not sure 100% but there are quite a few in Pula area :cheers:


----------



## Sena_KG (Apr 22, 2008)

Imam jedno pitanje.

Zbog cega na auto-putu kroz Hrvatsku samo postoje pumpe INA?


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

Sena_KG said:


> Imam jedno pitanje.
> 
> Zbog cega na auto-putu kroz Hrvatsku samo postoje pumpe INA?


??


----------



## Zabonz (Feb 5, 2007)

Sena_KG said:


> Imam jedno pitanje.
> 
> Zbog cega na auto-putu kroz Hrvatsku samo postoje pumpe INA?


Vjerovatno milsis na autocestu A3 Bregana-Lipovac(jer na ostalim autoputevima ima jako malo INE(pogotvo na A1 Zagreb- Split, najviše Tiffon, OMW, Petrol....)

Ja pretpostavljam da je to tako jer je INA dobila koncesije koje im jos traju, kada nije bilo drugih velikih naftnih firma u HR, nakon sto te koncesije isteknu mogu se i očekivati druge marke....


----------



## kieswy (Aug 21, 2009)

*Hostel Trogir*

Bok, želim doći u Trogir u Travnju.
Tražio sam neki hostel, prekoputa Zračne luke (Duje Apartman, mislim da u gradu Plano) ali imam problem. Nemam kreditnu karticu, dakle tražim njihovi email ili mobilni broj. Više volim mail jer još malo pričam.
Stric google baci samo međunarodne, komercijne web stranice sa rezervacijom... Ni ja nisam našao ništa zanjimlivo.

Ima Hrvatska neke turističke baze? imate li neke info sa mailima apartmanima?

Hvala na pomoći.


----------



## mic of Orion (Feb 24, 2005)

mostarac_2009 said:


> I also have one question...
> 
> Do you realize that your tourist season along the sea is going down? You depended on mainly tourists from Bosnia and Herzegovina, and now since a lot of Bosnians are going to other countries since they are offering better service for cheaper prices, your turist season for this year is chaotic.
> 
> ...


is that you floridatech, :nuts:


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

can somebody tell me where this is in HR? i'd like to visit that place... 








senk ju!


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

probably Cres... there is a lot of beaches that can only be reached by a boat :cheers:


----------



## Mordaunt-S (Nov 27, 2007)

Looks lika "Tri brata" beach in Dubrovnik aquatorium.


----------



## Zabonz (Feb 5, 2007)

ovo je ipak meni se cini ''zlatna'' plaža na Krku kod Stare Baške, inace cjeli taj dio Krka je krcat preljepim plažama

gmaps


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

^^je, to je to... http://www.panoramio.com/photo/18676502 :cheers:


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Ovo je Krk, između Stare Baške i Punta.


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

hvala!


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

cross said:


> Da, to sam i ja zaboravio komentirati. O Slavoniji, koja ima puno toga za pokazati, nisu rekli ni riječi.


Ima skoro pa jednake mogućnosti turizma kao i Dalmacija i Istra


----------



## fafafa2233 (Jan 29, 2010)

Rocky031 said:


> Ima skoro pa jednake mogućnosti turizma kao i Dalmacija i Istra


Slavonija je predivna ali da ima jednake turističke mogućnosti kao Istra i Dalmacija? Bez uvrede, malo objektivnosti ti nebi škodilo hno:


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

fafafa2233 said:


> Slavonija je predivna ali da ima jednake turističke mogućnosti kao Istra i Dalmacija? Bez uvrede, malo objektivnosti ti nebi škodilo hno:


Pa mogućnosti su jednake ali turistička zajednica promovira samo vaš dio kao da je jedino to Hrvatska što mislim da nije uredu...Da niste na moru nego u slavoniji shvatili biste zašto ovo govorim...Svatko brani svoje i to poštujem..:cheers:


----------



## ilekkkeeon (Aug 28, 2008)

Rocky031 said:


> Pa mogućnosti su jednake ali turistička zajednica promovira samo vaš dio kao da je jedino to Hrvatska što mislim da nije uredu...Da niste na moru nego u slavoniji shvatili biste zašto ovo govorim...Svatko brani svoje i to poštujem..:cheers:


HTZ promovira skoro sve dijelove Hrvatske (osim Baranje, njih nekako uvijek zagube :rofl: ), s tim da na tv reklamama uvijek idu na vizualno atraktivnije dijelove zemlje i općenitije oglašavanje. Sad, druga stvar je što svaka županija i grad/općina imaju svoje TZ koje manje ili više uspješno promoviraju svoj dio Hrvatske i manje ili više uspješno privlače turiste. Činjenica je da mnoge TZ u kontinentalnom dijelu zemlje služe samo za uhljebljivanje podobnih kadrova, a o tome kako loše rade svoj posao je najbolji primjer (ne)privlačenje domaćih turista i (anti)promocija lokalnih zanimljivosti unutar HR. Čak ni u Zagrebu i okolici kao milijunskom tržištu, koje je geografski vrlo blizu, ne postoji nikakva, a kamoli sustavna promocija sjeverne i istočne Hrvatske.
Uz to, još uračunaj i dosta lošiju turističku infrastrukturu, jer u mnogim slavonskim, podravskim i zagorskim mjestima i gradovima su ograničene mogućnosti "zabave", stvari koje možeš vidjeti, raditi, ... To ne bi bio toliki problem da nakon što, recimo jedan dan probaš vina kutjevačkih ili iločkih vinograda, drugi dan imaš ideju gdje, kamo i kako dalje.
Mjesta s malo zanimljivosti ima i na moru, ali tamo turist uvijek može na kupanje i sunčanje, a kad to dosadi uvijek postoje mjesta s boljom zabavom, zatim čitava izletnička industrija...


----------



## fafafa2233 (Jan 29, 2010)

Rocky031 said:


> *Pa mogućnosti su jednake ali turistička zajednica promovira samo vaš dio kao da je jedino to Hrvatska što mislim da nije uredu...*Da niste na moru nego u slavoniji shvatili biste zašto ovo govorim...Svatko brani svoje i to poštujem..:cheers:


hno: pa ne razumin te, stvarno :nuts:
ako nisi zna 96% turističkog prometa se odvija u primorskin županijama, 97% smještajnih kapaciteta je u njima....
reklamira se ono šta je prepoznatljivije, atraktivnije, ima mnogo veći potencijal i šta se na kraju krajeva traži. po tim kriterijima slavonija daleko zaostaje za primorjem i ne razumin zašto bi ti tija jednaku zastiupljenost u promociji. tribaš objektivno sagledat situaciju :cheers:


----------



## GodIsGracious (Apr 29, 2010)

Rocky031 said:


> Pa mogućnosti su jednake ali turistička zajednica promovira samo vaš dio kao da je jedino to Hrvatska što mislim da nije uredu...Da niste na moru nego u slavoniji shvatili biste zašto ovo govorim...Svatko brani svoje i to poštujem..:cheers:


Točno. Uvijek me smeta što mi u Slavoniji, i to najviše Osijek, zakinuti smo od svih strana. Nema nas na TV-u, nitko ne promovira nas. Oprostite, ali kao da Osijek nije dio Hrvatske, nego srbije!:lol:
Gdje god se okreneš: Zagreb - Rijeka - Split - Dubrovnik.
Mi ne trebamo more da bismo bili turistička destinacija. Osijek je poseban grad i nudi mnogo toga. Rijetki su gradovi koji imaju samo jednu stranu rijeke urbaniziranu. Imamo mnogo toga za pokazati. Tužno je što stranci dolaze kao turisti, ali neorganizirani, jer nitko ne vodi brigu o turizmu u Slavoniji. Dolaze bez turističkih vodiča, sređenoga smještaja...
Nije niti čudo što svi Hrvatsku svrstavaju u Balkan, iako smo mi puno razvijeniji od Balkanskog svijeta, mislim bili smo u povijesti drugačiji, a ovi neodgovorni postupci vraćaju na nas dojam balkana.:bash:


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Oni koji su pravili onaj video : Croatia,mediteran kakav je nekad bio napravili su dosta stvari koje me bodu u oko:
1.Odsjekli su cijelu Baranju kao da pripada mađarskoj ili srbiji
2.Prikazivali su samo obalne gradove i otoke
3.Od kontinenta su prikazali Zagreb,Plitvice,malo zagorja i nešt malo slavonije (i to snimke di se prikazuju neke bašće i stare dašćare,mačvare itd...I na kraju će ljudi misliti kako su svi u slavoniji neki seljaci koji nisu čuli sa beton i takve stvari -.- )


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

GodIsGracious said:


> Mi *ne trebamo* more da bismo bili turistička destinacija.


Tako je pogledajte mađarsku npr koja je poznata turistička atrakcija a nema more...a kad se pogleda ona se nerazlikuje puno od slavonije i zagorja..
:cheers:


----------



## fafafa2233 (Jan 29, 2010)

Rocky031 said:


> Tako je pogledajte mađarsku npr koja je poznata turistička atrakcija a nema more...a kad se pogleda ona se nerazlikuje puno od slavonije i zagorja..
> :cheers:


:bash:
ali mađari imaju balaton i budimšeštu i oko njih se vrti većina turizma ^^


----------



## fafafa2233 (Jan 29, 2010)

Rocky031 said:


> Oni koji su pravili onaj video : Croatia,mediteran kakav je nekad bio napravili su dosta stvari koje me bodu u oko:
> 1.Odsjekli su cijelu Baranju kao da pripada mađarskoj ili srbiji
> 2.Prikazivali su samo obalne gradove i otoke
> 3.Od kontinenta su prikazali Zagreb,Plitvice,malo zagorja i nešt malo slavonije (i to snimke di se prikazuju neke bašće i stare dašćare,mačvare itd...I na kraju će ljudi misliti kako su svi u slavoniji neki seljaci koji nisu čuli sa beton i takve stvari -.- )


oko ovoga se slažemo. ipak, mislin da jedan promotivni spot nebi ništa prominija.


----------



## YLLIRICON (Jun 23, 2010)

*bridge between the region of Ploce and Trpanj in Croatia A1*

hello everyone

I'm one week from making a holiday to Dubrovnik, Croatia, by car and the current road involves going through the Bosnian City of Neum,

I know that there where plans, and also constructions going on at the region Ploce and Trpanj for a bridge so that there wouldn't be a reason to enter Bosnia at all. i just wanted to know if that bridge has been finished and opened for Traffic :

reply's are appreciated


----------



## 7kuna (Mar 6, 2008)

YLLIRICON said:


> hello everyone
> 
> I'm one week from making a holiday to Dubrovnik, Croatia, by car and the current road involves going through the Bosnian City of Neum,
> 
> ...


That is true but the bridge isn't open yet, as a matter of fact it isn't build yet. The bridge is building but very slowly because of the recession. It would be finished at best in 2015.

You have all data on wikipedia for more info. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pelješac_Bridge


----------



## Adeline (Jul 16, 2010)

Jel tko zna sudbinu West Gate-a?

Čujem neslavno propada..


----------



## CORLEONE (Jun 15, 2007)

Yuhuuu!!!! I go to Croatia the the 16th of August!!!! I'm sure I will enjoy like crazy!!!! Thanks for the info in this thread. It has helped me a lot!!!

One question, Is it true that you don't need to book hotels because you can find people renting their rooms at home? If it is true, is there any website where you can see these offers?

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## MasonicStage™ (Dec 30, 2006)

CORLEONE said:


> Yuhuuu!!!! I go to Croatia the the 16th of August!!!! I'm sure I will enjoy like crazy!!!! Thanks for the info in this thread. It has helped me a lot!!!
> 
> One question, Is it true that you don't need to book hotels because you can find people renting their rooms at home? If it is true, is there any website where you can see these offers?
> 
> Thanks a lot!!!


We're expecting one nice photo thread from your trip then 

And yeah, just look carefully at boards in front of houses that are offering accomodation, and if you see "Zimmer frei / Sobe / Camere " written on the board, then you can find some nice rooms without any problem. 

Enjoy :cheers:


----------



## YLLIRICON (Jun 23, 2010)

7kuna said:


> That is true but the bridge isn't open yet, as a matter of fact it isn't build yet. The bridge is building but very slowly because of the recession. It would be finished at best in 2015.
> 
> You have all data on wikipedia for more info. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pelješac_Bridge


thank you for your info im a bit late i know lol but however your information has helped 

so yea i had to go through the Bosnian town of Neum and while entring Bosnia from the west side of the border i got ripped of 50 Euros from the Bosnian border police otherwise they wouldn't let me cross  son's of b*itches... sorry for my language. but this has happen in the past as well one year ago where i had to give money to the border police to be able to cross to the other side of Croatia.. and the irony of this is it was the same person twice!!!


----------



## mic of Orion (Feb 24, 2005)

YLLIRICON said:


> thank you for your info im a bit late i know lol but however your information has helped
> 
> so yea i had to go through the Bosnian town of Neum and while entring Bosnia from the west side of the border i got ripped of 50 Euros from the Bosnian border police otherwise they wouldn't let me cross  son's of b*itches... sorry for my language. but this has happen in the past as well one year ago where i had to give money to the border police to be able to cross to the other side of Croatia.. and the irony of this is it was the same person twice!!!


contact Bosnian embassy, and report it, and ask for your money back, fine example of corruption, mention officer in question (describe him to the embassy), time when you crossed the border, where you crossed the border, add as much info as you can, write it down. Contact Bosnian Embassy and EU High Commissioner for Bosnia, he has the power to fire corrupt individuals with in Bosnian Government and anyone who is a state employee, not only fire, prosecute, put behind bars. :cheers:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_Representative_for_Bosnia_and_Herzegovina


----------



## CORLEONE (Jun 15, 2007)

MasonicStage™ said:


> We're expecting one nice photo thread from your trip then
> 
> And yeah, just look carefully at boards in front of houses that are offering accomodation, and if you see "Zimmer frei / Sobe / Camere " written on the board, then you can find some nice rooms without any problem.
> 
> Enjoy :cheers:


Thanks Masonic!! Are these rooms cheap?


----------



## MasonicStage™ (Dec 30, 2006)

CORLEONE said:


> Thanks Masonic!! Are these rooms cheap?


Well, they should be for someone coming from Western Europe  :lol:
But yes, they are


----------



## YLLIRICON (Jun 23, 2010)

*TEMP CAR INSURANCE IN CROATIA*

hi does anyone know what the prices of temporarly car insurance are in Croatia ? or where i would get a quote, any Croatian web site which offer insurance for cars 

kind regards


----------



## ilekkkeeon (Aug 28, 2008)

YLLIRICON said:


> hello everyone
> 
> I'm one week from making a holiday to Dubrovnik, Croatia, by car and the current road involves going through the Bosnian City of Neum,
> 
> ...


There is a ferry connecting Trpanj and Ploce, so you don't have to go through Neum.


----------



## CORLEONE (Jun 15, 2007)

MasonicStage™ said:


> Well, they should be for someone coming from Western Europe  :lol:
> But yes, they are


 
We are in a world crisis, we have to be consecuent with the situation... :cheers:


----------



## born_ejty_siks (Jun 3, 2005)

Halo guys!
Im trying to make presentation about European real estate markets and its really hard to find anything about that in Poland. Unfortunately I dont understand Croatian. Could you please do me a favor and get some information? Especially I would get:
- some statistics by last years and forecast for Croatian market, prices
- transaction, how to buy property
- preparing for investment, planning consent, building permit, building code
- other interesting infos

Regards


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

*Skrivene plaže..*

Ljudovi, imam pitanjce...Ovako...Moja djevojka i ja tražimo mjesto za ljetovanje na Jadranu ovo sljedeće ljeto...I tražimo nešto kao pješčana plaža, hladovina, po mogućnosti neka skrivena ili manje poznata..Pa da je opet u blizini nekog grada di se može izaći u noćni život..Nešto ne baš potpuno zabačeno, a opet ne baš prepopularno i prepuno...

Ima ko ideju? Ili da je bio ili zna, pa može pokazat? 

:cheers:


----------



## Seyzmo (Nov 16, 2008)

Haha, pa dobri ste kad ste vec sad pred Bozic poceli traziti.:lol:


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

Seyzmo said:


> Haha, pa dobri ste kad ste vec sad pred Bozic poceli traziti.:lol:


:lol: Treba počet prije gužve...xD


----------



## MasonicStage™ (Dec 30, 2006)

Budući da fototeku čuvamo samo za foto dretve, nisam za to da je kvarimo sa Q&A dretvama.
Zato ću prebacit postove u "Croatia - Question and answer board"


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

I'm looking for somewhere to base myself for a week in July, needs to be a pretty, small town on the mainland, no more than 2 hours drive from dubrovnik airport, nice beach, a few cafes and shops etc but nightlife unimportant.

Would be good to be somewhere that boats operate from for trips to a couple of nice islands.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Zabonz (Feb 5, 2007)

Hm....Why focus on mainland? Islands like Vis or Korcula seem to be the best for you so consider them..

On mainland maybe Cavtat, Orebić, Podgora(or some other place on Makarska riviera...


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Well I want to visit some places like split and mostar and dubrovnik so it would be easier to base myself on the mainland I think.

Thanks for your suggestions kay:


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)

Makarska would probably be the best choice. Very scenic town. Biokovo mountain dominates from every part of the town. Sight from to top is just breathtaking...


by tonycro


by tonycro


by tonycro


by tonycro


:cheers:


----------



## Bojan9 (Dec 25, 2007)

Pozdrav narode 
Već duže vrijeme planiram da posjetim Hrvatsku, a izgleda da su se ovog puta kockice složile pa ću 90% polovinom avgusta boraviti tamo 2-3, i to u Splitu. Odmah da naglasim, kupanje i sl. ljetnje stvari me ne zanimaju, zanima me da što više prođem grad(s tim što ne smijem da propustim Spaladium arenu i Poljud). Iz tog razloga imam par pitanja za vas:
- jeftin smještaj/ležaj može li se naći i koliko bi koštao
- šta i kako posjetiti za ta dva dana

Uz to, zanima me koliko je daleko Zagreb autobusom, i da li se isplati cimati se do gore ili do bilo kog drugog grada kad već neću duže od 3 dana?

Unaprijed zahvalan :cheers:


----------



## MasonicStage™ (Dec 30, 2006)

zdravo Bojane, pitanje je koliko ljudi posjećuju ovaj donji dio foruma :lol: tako da bi bilo pametno da direktno na splitskom construction threadu postaviš pitanje ili na caffe-u. 
tamo ćeš dobit odgovor u roku par sekundi 

zagreb nije daleko autobusom, negdje oko 4 sata vožnje, budući da je cesta nova.


----------



## Bojan9 (Dec 25, 2007)

^^

Hvala, odoh tamo :cheers:


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

dragi forumasi, gdje se tocno nalazi ova plaza?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

Plaža Nugal, kraj Makarske. Nudistička 

http://www.google.com/search?q=nudi...gc.r_pw.&fp=b6829a8a3313a3e0&biw=1280&bih=671


----------



## Mali (Dec 19, 2005)

Visiting Croatia in August and September. Can anyone recommend a good rent-a-car company in Sibensko-Kninska zupanija?


----------



## svt11 (May 13, 2009)

Sorry to ask here, but on your national tv do u have program for cars and travelling? Like SAT patrola in Serbia.


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

Nope, HRT 1 is a main informative / amusement program, while HRT 2, 3 and 4 and screen mainly sports, doccumentaries and movies.


----------



## Ronald34 (May 17, 2009)

Hello guys from Hungary, altough i'm austrian.

Our cancellor Kurz wants now that all citizens be tested, i'm against it, because he is ruling now like an dictator in austria, the politicans they are all lying to us, the death rate worldwide is beyond 0,3% and they are acting like lepra, cholera or the pest is here.

This guys have a satanic agenda behind all this measurements. Do you think that mass testings and vaccinations will also come to croatia? will it be free or will they force the people in croatia what do you think? 

Thanks
Ronald


----------



## MasonicStage™ (Dec 30, 2006)

actually the real mortality rate is between 2-3%, and the R0 number is around 5, which basically means 100 infected people will infect 500 new ones.
having that in mind, imagine to have 1 million infections in 1 year time (quarter of population of croatia), brings us to 30.000 deaths and further 100 000 hospitalized people in case no quarantine/lockdown measures were taken.
there is no healthcare system which can sustain that, which eventually brings us to collapsing of the healthcare system.
that is why we need to keep social distancing and test even more. Personally I dont think that the first vaccines will be very much efficient, however I think that risk groups should take it. I personally will (As a healthcare worker).


----------



## vet (Aug 6, 2008)

Ronald34 said:


> Do you think that mass testings and vaccinations will also come to croatia? will it be free or will they force the people in croatia what do you think?


We can only hope they won't. People are mostly opposed to lockdowns or any drastic measures here (judging by some polls), and they typically very much don't trust the government (even before covid). It might get really really ugly if they attempted to do that.


----------



## Ronald34 (May 17, 2009)

I'm against vaccination, this would the first time with a RNA Vaccine and nobody know how it will effect the human body, i don't know if it's true bit in South Korea a newspaper wrote that 36 people died due to test vaccinations. Vaccination should be a free choice but i think they will force us. If it will be free, they will say, yes you can choose, but then you will be forbidden from taking part in social life. Also i cannot believe any more that this whole corona issue has to do with the virus, there is something more behind.

Were there ever protests in croatia on the street againgst the corona regulations and lockdowns?


----------



## vet (Aug 6, 2008)

Ronald34 said:


> Were there ever protests in croatia on the street againgst the corona regulations and lockdowns?


Yes, on multiple occasions:









Zašto sam sudjelovao u Festivalu slobode


Za slobodne ljude i slobodno tržište




www.liberal.hr










etc.


----------



## Ronald34 (May 17, 2009)

Do you think that mass testing and mass vaccination will come? Here in Austria the mass testing will start with 5 of December.


----------

